# whats the best hamster mix?



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

so was wondering what the best syrian hamster mix is as i'm currently using tescos and then a pet shop mix all together but thy are so picky and end up leaving some.
they love the sunflowers and peanuts but obviously can't just be fed these otherwise i'll have small fatties!

they get dried porridge oats,dried dog food,odd mealworm,and pumpkin seeds mixed in with all this.

what would u say is the best outa these 3?
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=413&pf_id=2364

http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/c...250g-with-banana-papaya-pineapple-p-5028.html

http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/xtravital-hamster-food-beaphar-500g-p-1717.html

what do u guys feed yours as i know there are lots of hamster owners out there.

thanks i advance


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow I love the look of the second one...the tropical one. My hamsters tend to get the Wagg munch but I like the supreme science one. One of my Syrians barely touches anything unless it's the Supreme science stuff...she just seems really fussy!

If it's for a Syrian the last one does a good job at selling it as specially for Syrians. Though I think there is something in the idea of Syrians needing slightly different to dwarfs. But as I said I like the look of the tropical stuff...if only to mix in with thier normal basic diet. xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yeh aparently on another hamster forum that tropical one might be too sugary and may put on weight for the hamsters so i think maybe that one is as a treat.

i'm going with the harry hamster i think.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks good!! Oh OK thanks for info about that tropical stuff though!! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I get the [email protected] hamster muesli.. They changed it and mine wouldn't eat it but they have changed it back now....

Mine wont eat Wagg or the type you can get cheap from the pet shops in little bags... They are so fussy....


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I get the [email protected] hamster muesli.. They changed it and mine wouldn't eat it but they have changed it back now....
> 
> Mine wont eat Wagg or the type you can get cheap from the pet shops in little bags... They are so fussy....


Oh yeah I got the muesli stuff once....yeah all mine liked that....though that was pre-Dini (my fussy one) xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I've never had a fussy hamster lol.
The only thing my hamsters have usually chucked is those small black things.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The pellet things? None of mine seem to eat any of those! xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

niki87 said:


> The pellet things? None of mine seem to eat any of those! xx


Yeah those pellet things.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah never known a hammy that does  xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol same here


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

what are those pellets things anyway?mine don't eat them either!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the technical term is "bag-fillers" :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ahh i see.
crap then!:lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

:thumbup: xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine get Harry Hamster too and do well on it.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine eat [email protected] muesli.


----------



## LauM (Aug 22, 2010)

I give Jasmine the Wagg munch stuff, but unlike all your hamsters, she eats the black things  She's far from fussy. I also give her carrots or celery daily.


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I get the [email protected] hamster muesli.. They changed it and mine wouldn't eat it but they have changed it back now....


Can you remember how long ago [email protected] changed it?

The stuff in the bag I have now looks different to the one before. My new hammy doesn't eat much of it, so I wonder whether I've got the duff batch. Its probably just a case of him getting used to new food though.


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

My hamster's on something called Supahamster, it contains mealworms, peas, banana flakes and all the usual hamster foods like nuggets and different grains, however I've only found one shop that sells it so far


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Also, those brown pellets are called Grass pellets.


----------

